# How to ... DVI

## Thundah

Hello friends, I have a TFT with DVI cable and an ATI 9200! How to make DVI work with a resolution greater than 800x600? I use ati drivers... Thx Mauro

----------

## kmj0377

Run fglrxconfig I think it is.

----------

## brujo66

Hello,

I have seen your post, and its relationated with a problem that i couldnt repair.

I have a Radeon9200, like yours, and TFT monitor. But, i cant get any signal (images) by the DVI port. I have to connect through the VGA port.

Could you tell me how can i get an enviroment (Xfree) through the DVI port?

If its possible, could you please send me your /etx/X11/XF86Config-4 file?

Thanks a lot

----------

## tnt

i've spent many months trying to make my r9200 work on dvi, but only thing i could get with ati drivers is 640x480 and 800x600. with kernel's driver for radeon 8500 (it's almost the same gpu arhitecture) i was able to go to 1280x1024. but, there was practicly no glx support...

so, i've lost my nerves...

few days ago, i switched to titanium 4200...

----------

## tightcode

I have a radeon 7200 and have had no problems running VGA to my TFT monitor at 1600x1200 other than it isn't extremely crisp. I switched to the DVI cable and realized what I was missing, everything became very crisp except for the boot process and the other terminals which were littered with red and yellow snow:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207505

Now I have just upgraded to Xorg 6.8.0 and now have no video signal with DVI. If I switch cables I get a normal picture, but again not as crisp. Before the upgrade I had a signal, post upgrade I don't.

Any ideas ?

Cheers,

TightCode

----------

## tursiops

Hello all,

I have the same problem, I'm happy to know that I'm not the only one  :Very Happy: 

I don't have any image at all, the screen just says that the cable is plugged but that's all

Any ID's?

Cheers!

----------

## -=Zepplock=-

same problem

DVI worked before upgrade to 6.8.0

----------

## brujo66

Ok. I am here again.  (see some post after this, long time ago)

I have upgrade to Xorg 6.8.0 and the latest new ATI drivers. The old xorg.conf doesnt runs....ok, very well....

I try to do one with 'fglrxconfig'. Then i check that it doesnt have idea about udev devices....well, i modified the drivers for keyboard and mice (not /dev/psaux). Try again...and i have a beautifull black screen. Oh my god...

I review (once again) the xorg.config file. Nothing is out of normal...the terminal continuous black. I see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file. More or less all is perfect. It detects the monitor. I adjust the ModeLine values. I execute again startx....another black screen...

The older drivers were not perfect, but it runs...

If ATI were a cow, the drivers would be shit, instead of milk. I have seen a Nvidia very beautifull on the market...

----------

## -=Zepplock=-

Well I have 6.8.0 running with old ati drivers (that worked with 6.7.0) but once I update to latest - my DVI output dies.

----------

## randomfactor

I have the ati drivers, Xorg 6.8.0 and a dvi cable. Interesting though, I have an lcd monitor that is displaying an out of range signal, the image is too large and also shifted.

I have tried xvidtune but that has no effect at all on the screen image. If I use the get-edid command and use the output in xorg.conf, again there is no improvement.

The problem also occurs with the kernel ati driver under dvi output, though with a slightly different image size and shift.

I have also tried using a modeline calculator and again, nothing. 

The only effect of the xorg.conf configuration seems to be the resolution. Is X calculating its own modelines and ignoring anything else? Or am I missing a trick?

I am off to buy an vga cable now to see if that changes anything - Annoying because the dvi cable was not cheap:x

----------

## randomfactor

Just what I suspected, a vga lead solves the problem. DVI isn't working properly for me with my ATI card

I'd be interested to know if anyone else is suffering this...

----------

